# Uintas?



## captaincaveman (Mar 22, 2013)

hey everyone - taking my boy out for a last minute uinta trip from Davis county this Friday morning before school starts to stay the night (i am sure we will run into crowds being the weekend!). Was wondering if anyone could give us some pointers as I have not been there since I was a kid myself? I see many options for quick hikes, etc and I am sure the best fish are on longer hikes, but we would like to keep it under 3to4 miles just in case we get there late. We love fly fishing streams too, so perhaps a spot to go back and forth from a stream to a lake would be great. We were thinking Whitney reservoir if we were feeling lazy Friday  - moon lake sounded fun too but i think that is a bit too far for us. I am sure we won't be disappointed but man there are so many options feels a little overwhelming, would definitely love to hear from someone more experienced! We also have a Ranger side-by-side so if anyone knows of any fun jeep like trails that lead to a lake that would be great! thanks


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Forum and thanks for spelling "Uintas" correctly.

Whitney is fishing good. Be careful on the road up to the lake. Its bumper-to-bumper with those ATV thingies chock full of archery deer hunters driving on the wrong side of the road.

.


----------



## gmanhunter (Dec 27, 2007)

I fished a lake named butterfly lake 2 weeks ago and between my wife and my son, I didn't get much of a chance to fish. In 1 hour they caught 19 fish. They all were on worms. I tried to fish with a fly and got a few hits, but the wife and boy kept me to busy. Best time to hit it is during the week when it is less crowded.


----------



## Billy Mumphrey (Sep 5, 2012)

If you're wanting to get off the main road Ruth Lake is a pretty good option. We hiked into Star Lake last month and caught a few nice ones.


----------



## captaincaveman (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks everyone unfortunately we didn't make it out (forgot about high school football) bit maybe we will sneak out soon


----------

